# horrible, creepy, wretched subterrainian bug in viv



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

so I noticed that my springtail population appeared to have gone kaput in the mourning gecko viv but that we still had isos in the tank. I was planning to reseed in springs in the spring when i could get them delivered.

Today i took out the gecko bowl and underneath is was something that made me scream like a 10 year old sissy.

It was shiny (exoskeleton shiny) black and brown striped and longer than it was wide. It buried itself before I got the balls to poke it and try and extricate it from the soil. It was also BIG. It was as wide as a gecko, which is at least a quarter inch and much longer. If I didn't think it impossible, I'd think it was a giant milipede. 

What the hell could the thing be? Do I need to get rid of it? It has not harmed any geckos up to this point ( we still have three) and the plants are doing well in that tank. It does seem to have harmed (or something has) my springtail population.

I did cook wood, sanitize plants and soil before using in this viv. There is a screen top.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there an image of this horrendous creature? It sounds absolutely creepy. I have enough problems with the small millipedes.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Beth, ever seen the movie Tremors?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Centipede. Look up Scolopendra. There are a lot of related genus of centipede. Many have nasty bites. Be careful


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Have you ever seen those little spring action things with prongs? I think I got one at IKEA for getting olives out of a jar. They are great for getting horrible, creepy, wretched bugs out of your tank. Especially for women who don't have balls.

If you use it for olives after extracting creature...be sure to dunk in high quality vodka.

Sally


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

did it look like this?

Giant Millipede

I don't know how likely it would be to have on appear in your viv. Or how it would have gotten there.


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry Beth, but Field that was just too funny.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you feed phoenix worms? The larvae can bury in the substrate, and if you just catch a glimpse of them, resemble what you saw.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

well what kind of food do they like? i would start by putting that out and waiting with a pellet gun if its as big and nasty as you say. lmao


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Centipede. Look up Scolopendra. There are a lot of related genus of centipede. Many have nasty bites. Be careful


That is possibly the scariest animal I have seen in a while.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Hey Beth, ever seen the movie Tremors?


EXACTLY. it looked just like this:


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

check that vid out!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

ok so the colors were just like a giant milipede but it seemed like the segments were longer. I saw no front or back end nor did I see centipedish legs.. Maybe its denial but I do not think it was a centipede. I'm familiar with centipedes because we have them in the yard and my son collects various creatures in the summer.

i DID have superworms in there at one time- but they were too big for the geckos and perhaps they tried to eat one and then dropped it because it was too big. 

Let us hope this is what it is, and not that thing from Tremors.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My awesome girlfriend who tolerates fly larvae in the fridge, bugs and stuff all over the house etc. took one look at that video and said NO FUCKING WAY! Wish I could have one


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Mer_ said:


> Is there an image of this horrendous creature? It sounds absolutely creepy. I have enough problems with the small millipedes.


No. I was too busy dancing in horror and going EW EW EW to find a camera at that moment.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

srrrio said:


> Have you ever seen those little spring action things with prongs? I think I got one at IKEA for getting olives out of a jar. They are great for getting horrible, creepy, wretched bugs out of your tank. Especially for women who don't have balls.
> 
> If you use it for olives after extracting creature...be sure to dunk in high quality vodka.
> 
> Sally


 my dad has one for picking up crap from behind the washer etc - its probably alot longer than one for olives - could be handy with this monster.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Micro said:


> well what kind of food do they like? i would start by putting that out and waiting with a pellet gun if its as big and nasty as you say. lmao


We don't have a pellet gun. 
We do have a 9mm. I am not familiar with how to use it. 
My son did get a Godric Gryffendor sword replica for Christmas. Perhaps I can sever the thing.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Micro said:


> Giant centipede eating mouse. - YouTube
> 
> check that vid out!


HELL NO.

(apparently, "hell no" is too short of a message to be acceptable and I must type more)


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

the more i look at pictures of centipedes the less sure I am it isn't one.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm looking forward to pictures but even without seeing it, I'm casting a vote for a flat millipede (Polydesmida millipede (for a sample see Millipedes of Kentucky - University of Kentucky Entomology). A centipede in the size she described would have eaten the mourning gecko a long time ago... In addition the flat millipedes are well known to get into terraria 

Ed


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

From time to time I get earwigs in my tanks. Neat little prehistoric bugs.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul G said:


> From time to time I get earwigs in my tanks. Neat little prehistoric bugs.


another of the bugs in the world that make me dance and go EW. EW EW EW.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Ed said:


> I'm looking forward to pictures but even without seeing it, I'm casting a vote for a flat millipede (Polydesmida millipede (for a sample see Millipedes of Kentucky - University of Kentucky Entomology). A centipede in the size she described would have eaten the mourning gecko a long time ago... In addition the flat millipedes are well known to get into terraria
> 
> Ed



yes, could be that.

LOL but you know, I'm going to get the balls to pull it out the next time I see it and its probably the size of a flea.

I once was in a kayak about 30 feet offshore fishing, while my friends were on shore eating. A salmon shark circled my boat. I SCREAMED and paddled as fast as I could back to shore. I swear it was six feet long and had giant teeth the size of my thumb. My friend who saw it said it was about the length of a loaf of french bread. Oops.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> yes, could be that.
> 
> LOL but you know, I'm going to get the balls to pull it out the next time I see it and its probably the size of a flea.
> 
> I once was in a kayak about 30 feet offshore fishing, while my friends were on shore eating. A salmon shark circled my boat. I SCREAMED and paddled as fast as I could back to shore. I swear it was six feet long and had giant teeth the size of my thumb. My friend who saw it said it was about the length of a loaf of french bread. Oops.


lmfao! I swear this has to be one of the best forums ive ever been on( not that its saying much as i dont view many forums) 
I wish college databases were this exciting


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Any chance it was just a cockroach? From the back they could look like a millipede.

Madagascar Hissing Cockroach


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

thedude said:


> Any chance it was just a cockroach? From the back they could look like a millipede.
> 
> Madagascar Hissing Cockroach


what i saw looked very similar to that!!!! but cockroaches are very rare in Alaska. Certainly we don't have madagascar hissing cockroaches around here . In fact, I tried to get a few sent up to Alaska for Christmas for my kid but it was too cold to ship them right now (apparently phase packs have not become standard for insect vendors yet!)


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Micro said:


> lmfao! I swear this has to be one of the best forums ive ever been on( not that its saying much as i dont view many forums)
> I wish college databases were this exciting


Micro, I agree. I don't even have frogs and I love this place.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

haha i dont have frogs yet either! I am the proud owner of a few thousand springtails as of today though!!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Micro said:


> haha i dont have frogs yet either! I am the proud owner of a few thousand springtails as of today though!!


Warning: do not google them. They are much cuter small than with a microscope.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

You should definitely take pictures of the thing when you pull it out!

I am excited to see what it turns out to be! Hopefully (but not really) it is something really awesome and frightening (only because I am imagining a terrifying centipede and will be disappointed if it turns out to be something else).


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I think what I will do is get a coworker (this viv is at the office) to videotape the event, so that even if its a flea and this is disappointing, you can point and laugh at me. LOL, I have a coworker (male) who is a total bug wimp. I'll make him hold the camera. That should be good for a laugh.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BethInAK said:


> I think what I will do is get a coworker (this viv is at the office) to videotape the event, so that even if its a flea and this is disappointing, you can point and laugh at me. LOL, I have a coworker (male) who is a total bug wimp. I'll make him hold the camera. That should be good for a laugh.


I've seen two different people fishing at dusk on a river scream like a baby and fall into the water when one of these harmless insects flew out of the darkness and landed on them Description for CD-a images 
If you go here*http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/t6494-dobson-fly-larva*you can scroll down and get an idea of how big they can be. 
One was my younger brother and I laughed so hard I couldn't stand up. 

Ed


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Ed, that thing is horrific. Worse than Tremor.
I find the version 2.0 (I'm a programmer) less scary than the larva thing though. UGH!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

There are several types of native beetles that have larvae that could look like that. I'm sure atleast a few (or some close cousins) exist in Alaska. They would be eating wood though.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Ed said:


> I've seen two different people fishing at dusk on a river scream like a baby and fall into the water when one of these harmless insects flew out of the darkness and landed on them Description for CD-a images
> If you go here*http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/t6494-dobson-fly-larva*you can scroll down and get an idea of how big they can be.
> One was my younger brother and I laughed so hard I couldn't stand up.
> 
> Ed


I used to have a large male Dobson Fly in my insect collection...museum beetles wiped the whole thing out...I still miss that fly!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Much scarier sounding than the nasty little cave crickets I have found on occasion in my vivs 

http://arkadiapest.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/cave_cricket.16841941_std.jpg


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Much scarier sounding than the nasty little cave crickets I have found on occasion in my vivs
> 
> http://arkadiapest.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/cave_cricket.16841941_std.jpg


That is no cricket. It is an alien creature.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BethInAK said:


> That is no cricket. It is an alien creature.


You call that a cricket? Now this is a cricket (scroll down) Ripley Patton - My Recent Holiday: Ghosthand Update 

Ed


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Well some of you have pictures of some awesome bugs, Hope we get a look at Beth's creature


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw it again and ran to get a spoon to extract it but it had descended into the depths before I could get it. I did get a good look at its back end and it does not have the wretched claw tail appendages back there, so I do not think it is a centipede. Also, my springtail population is booming again, and I found a large adult isopod drowned in the gecko diet bowl. I'm guessing all of this means that the horrible creature is vegetarian. I'm wondering if its an escaped superworm, although it looks much darker than superworms (but looking at images on fb indicates that their tails can turn darker). Its big and fat.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

The suspense is killing me!! Dig it out already!!!!!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree!! I need to know what this is.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Ulisesfrb said:


> The suspense is killing me!! Dig it out already!!!!!



I'll keep the spoon on the viv, so I can grab it if I see it again. Lets hope its not dangerous. ;-)


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Spoon? Is go more for a harpoon or spear!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BethInAK said:


> I'll keep the spoon on the viv, so I can grab it if I see it again. Lets hope its not dangerous. ;-)


If it is small enough to be handled by a spoon, it can't be that big.. I was expecting you to go after it with tongs..
On a side tangent, if you are using the spoon, you need to yell out "Spoon" when you go after it. 

Ed


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Ed said:


> If it is small enough to be handled by a spoon, it can't be that big.. I was expecting you to go after it with tongs..
> On a side tangent, if you are using the spoon, you need to yell out "Spoon" when you go after it.
> 
> Ed


I do not know how LONG the thing is because I just see the backend. I figure if I get the spoon under the middle and pull it up, I will find out!! I don't have any tongs, although perhaps the server guys do.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

SPOON!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Get one of these things: 

http://www.amazon.com/Improving-Lifestyles-Reacher-grabber-Folding/dp/B002AJ6OFO


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I would recommend the always trust worthy spork. That way you can still scoop, but still maintain some offensive capabilities


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Beth, what is the problem? Here's what you need to do.......

1) Get 100 feet of tow chain out of the garage. You can use a tow strap in a pinch but they stretch under load and are therefore extremely dangerous.

2) Hand hubby a beer and tell him to hook the chain to the bumper of the truck and to Stand By!

3) Have him put the truck in 4 High and ask him to leave one foot on the gas pedal and the other on the brake.

4) Take a nice elk steak and fling it in the tank. Watch your hands here ! Make sure that the Geckos are safely out of the way. You may need to put up miniature safety cones and tape.

5) After the steak is gone, the horrifying bug will fall asleep. The next part is critical. Once the beast falls asleep, carefully wrap the chain around any of the beast's legs.

6) Tell hubby to stomp the gas and do not stop until the beast has cleared the front porch of your home.

7) Invite the neighbors over and beat the thing with sticks until it gives up the ghost. The nice thing about inviting the neighbors is that you can use them as decoys in the event that this horrific thing tries to eat you. You'll be able to outrun at least ONE person on your block.

8) Contract one of the tribes to make you a fur coat AND a pair of mittens out of the thing. They'll skin it out for you. 

You'll surely be all of the rage in town.


----------



## Thomas01 (Jan 13, 2012)

Based off what you described, this would be my guess.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Much scarier sounding than the nasty little cave crickets I have found on occasion in my vivs
> 
> http://arkadiapest.com/yahoo_site_ad...841941_std.jpg


Those things hop around my basement all the time. They are freaky, but my cats eat them  so I havent seen them in a while .


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Thomas01 said:


> Based off what you described, this would be my guess.


If that's true then Zoomie's idea isn't gonna' work. You can beat those things with sticks all day long and they don't even care.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Thomas01 said:


> Based off what you described, this would be my guess.



that IS horrible and creepy. WHAT IS IT?
so a search for striped ant led me to a picture of a jerusalem cricket, which looks much like that.
I have no idea how something like that could get in my viv, and its butt doesn't have those wretched little spikes on the back of it.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

BethInAK said:


> that IS horrible and creepy. WHAT IS IT?
> so a search for striped ant led me to a picture of a jerusalem cricket, which looks much like that.
> I have no idea how something like that could get in my viv, and its butt doesn't have those wretched little spikes on the back of it.


Jerusalem crickets like it dry and hot, so I highly doubt that's it. They are pretty huge though.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

beth, do you know if the thing in your viv segmented like a centipede or larva? 

every time i see this thread at the top i think you've identified it... i keep getting dissapointed!


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

That mutant spider cricket wasp thing. I think is a potato bug.

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## Thomas01 (Jan 13, 2012)

BethInAK said:


> that IS horrible and creepy. WHAT IS IT?
> so a search for striped ant led me to a picture of a jerusalem cricket, which looks much like that.
> I have no idea how something like that could get in my viv, and its butt doesn't have those wretched little spikes on the back of it.





The picture I posted is of a potato bug, AKA a Jerursalem cricket. While they do come from dry climates, they hide where it is very cool and moist and only come out at night. They are hideous, evil and possibly extraterrestrial.. No other possible explanation for how ugly they are. Oh, and best of all, they bite, so don't pick it up without gloves.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is unlikely to be a Jerusalem cricket as the conditions are wrong. If you think that is really what it looks like and have collected soil or rotten wood from outside for the tank, then a more probable animal is the mole cricket. See for example Mole cricket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I'm not sure that they are actually in your region but if you placed a potted plant into your tank, I guess it could be possible. 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Good lord, potato bugs have opposable thumbs 

Potatobugs.com > Articles > Potato Bug Parts

And here's some helpful advice for getting rid of them 



> Q: I have potato bugs in my vegetable garden. How can I rid myself of these pesky critters?
> A: Drench your entire yard with gasoline and set it ablaze. Once the fire has burned itself out and the ground has cooled, cultivate the soil to a depth of seven feet, saturate the area with battery acid and top the surface with gasoline. After a few minutes, most of the surviving potato bugs, now irritated, will burrow up for air. Set the yard on fire again, and let it burn itself out. The remaining bugs should be crisped. Add water. Only then, and only maybe, will you rid yourself of potato bugs.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I thinks what`s equally disturbing is there`s a website for potato bugs, and they sell E-Cards.

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I thinks what`s equally disturbing is there`s a website for potato bugs, and they sell E-Cards.
> 
> John


What's your email address, John? I have a little something I want to send you


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> What's your email address, John? I have a little something I want to send you


I `ll take the Potato Bug boxer shorts 36-38 waist!!!!
(they also have a thong..just sayin)

John


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> Good lord, potato bugs have opposable thumbs


And a ramming plate? You know, we humans are quite fortunate that physics and the current conditions of our planet have limited the size to which insects like this can grow. Otherwise, we'd be soft and chewy treats and nowhere near the top of the food chain.

Beth, we can probably take up a collection for you to pay a professional to come over and catch the darn thing just to end the suspense. This thread is like The Empire Strikes Back after which we had to wait *five years *to find out if Darth Vader was actully Luke's father (no supressed hostility there.......... I think).


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Its probably a Decepticon.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I still think its a graboid!!!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

frogparty said:


> I still think its a graboid!!!


If it is, I'll give you $15 for it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ol' chang aint gonna get his slick mitts on this for no lousy $15!


----------



## Thomas01 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well???? Anymore sightings of the beast?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Seriously, you can't leave us like this!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Beth, you need a Bugzooka. I bought Mrs Zoomie one for Christmas. It sucks up bugs and deposits them in a cylinder so you can check them out. My wife continues to chase every bug in the neighborhood around.


----------



## aricall (Feb 5, 2010)

I seriously love this thread. People are looking at me crazily as I chuckle at my iPad while I wait for my oil change lol


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe Beth may have been captured and consumed by said beast!


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I want a bugzooka!

Seriously though.... Update please, I'm starting to wonder if you HAVE in fact been devoured by the beast!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

suztor said:


> I want a bugzooka!
> 
> Seriously though.... Update please, I'm starting to wonder if you HAVE in fact been devoured by the beast!


She's probably on her trip to New Zealand. Courtesty of the Thunder Dome.


BethInAK said:


> Next month I am taking a three week trip to Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Hopefully it's not big enough to suck up husbands.



Zoomie said:


> Beth, you need a Bugzooka. I bought Mrs Zoomie one for Christmas. It sucks up bugs and deposits them in a cylinder so you can check them out. My wife continues to chase every bug in the neighborhood around.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

By the time she gets back it may have devoured her entire house!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

so I think I have determined that the creepy, wretched intruder was a big fugly superworm larva. I saw a big zophobas beetle sitting on the cork bark today.

Do I need to be concerned about him? He is too large for the geckos to eat.

I got to see a weta in New Zealand!! A small one!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you give it a carrot...?


----------

